#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-04
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883,
<bobweaver> when you get a chance how does one call mythavtest  using a ip.   example /usr/bin/mythavtest  http://192.168.1.21:6544/what/is/this/part  ?
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, well, for starters you don't feed it an http link
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, a quick look at some older code says this
<tgm4883> URI = 'myth://'+result['StorageGroup']+'@'+BACKEND+':'+result['MythProtocolPort']+'/'+result['FileName']
<tgm4883> which is what is fed to mythavtest
#ubuntu-tv 2013-09-30
<jhodapp> tgm4883, nice!
<tgm4883> jhodapp, where is the design PDF for ubuntu TV?
<tgm4883> I lost it and am working off screenshots
<jhodapp> tgm4883, look in your google drive for shared items
<tgm4883> jhodapp, looking, but I don't see it unless it's named something odd
<jhodapp> tgm4883, let me scan my drive quickly
<jhodapp> tgm4883, hmm I don't see it either, can you check with mhall119 to see if he is aware of where it is?
<tgm4883> mhall119, ping ^^
<tgm4883> thanks for looking jhodapp
<mhall119> tgm4883: jhodapp: I'll look for it
<jhodapp> thanks mhall119
<jhodapp> np tgm4883
<mhall119> hmmm, not finding anything useful
<tgm4883> odd, it just vanished :/
<mhall119> tgm4883: jhodapp: I think the one we're all thinking about is http://ubuntuone.com/1AmekwFL9IjJlfuc7Twl7m
<tgm4883> mhall119, yea, that is the one I'm thinking about
<mhall119> tgm4883: keep in mind that there's probably going to be a lot of design changes, picking up things that were created for Unity 8
<tgm4883> mhall119, well, I'm making a MythTV theme similar to it, which won't have the same feature set as Unity, so mine will look slightly different
<mhall119> ok
<tgm4883> mhall119, I posted a link in the channel yesterday, but my backlog at work doesn't go back that far
<tgm4883> it was an early look at one screen
<mhall119> yeah, I just saw it, looks nice
<tgm4883> and again, I was making that off of 4 screenshots that someone posted about it from CES 2011
<tgm4883> thanks
